# making a bow



## oddball (Aug 17, 2007)

I was looking for vids on mongolian archery for the other thread, and instead came across thise two videos.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLYWy6op1AI&mode=related&search=


----------



## dungeonworks (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey oddball, I have this site bookmarked as I was looking into making my own bow someday and maybe you will find it useful.

Gary

http://www.thebeckoning.com/medieval/longbow/longbow-manual.html


----------



## K31 (Oct 9, 2007)

http://www.possibleshop.com/bow-kit.htm


----------



## oddball (Jun 27, 2008)

thank you both, I'm thinking of trying those out at the end of august when I have more free time.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 27, 2008)

There are lots of books available on how to make a bow using hand tools.  Just go to Amazon.com and do a search for archery.  Several ought to pop up right away.

I'm also planning on giving this a try sometime, so I've picked up several books to reference.  Seems like they all follow some similar advice in the main, but each have their own little tidbits to add, depending on the type of bow you are making.  Interesting reading.


----------



## Big Don (Jul 21, 2008)

I'd hope that anyone who makes their own bow (or almost anything else, really) would post pics of their projects.


----------



## stickarts (Jul 21, 2008)

Big Don said:


> I'd hope that anyone who makes their own bow (or almost anything else, really) would post pics of their projects.


 
I second that idea!!


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 22, 2008)

Big Don said:


> I'd hope that anyone who makes their own bow (or almost anything else, really) would post pics of their projects.



Well, not like this is a labor intensive project like making a bow, but one of the guys in our group made our shuriken...


----------



## The Anarchist (Aug 2, 2008)

I see we already have this topic. So's I don't make anotherone and waste bandwidth, I though I would expand on the question a little bit for my own interest:

Do any of y'all happen to know how I can make a compound bow with a high draw weight with a compound bow kit?


----------



## The Anarchist (Aug 2, 2008)

The Anarchist said:


> I see we already have this topic. So's I don't make anotherone and waste bandwidth, I though I would expand on the question a little bit for my own interest:
> 
> Do any of y'all happen to know how I can make a compound bow with a high draw weight with a compound bow kit?


 
Err, I mean an "incomplete" kit that will allow me to find other parts necessary for assembling an entire bow in the draw weight I desire.


----------



## Bikewr (Jan 21, 2009)

I've built three longbows; one failed....   The other two are still fine; a red-oak "board" bow and an osage orange longbow.

I would strongly recommend that anyone interested in making bows purchase or obtain from the library The Primitive Bowyer's Bible series:

http://www.amazon.com/Traditional-B...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1232564343&sr=8-1

There are five volumes now, but the first one covers the essentials of bow and arrow building in enough detail to get going.
There is also the excellent and helpful forum at the Primitive Archer site:

http://www.primitivearcher.com/smf/index.php

The guys are very knowledgeable and helpful; one of the members actually sent me the stave I used for my osage bow.


----------



## rdonovan1 (Aug 7, 2009)

Cryozombie said:


> Well, not like this is a labor intensive project like making a bow, but one of the guys in our group made our shuriken...


 

How did you make those shuriken? I am just wondering as I am interested in making my own. I am also very interested in learning how to make other types of martial arts weapons out of scratch just like they did before all of the martial art supply stores sprang up.

Two of the weapons that I would love to make are my on Samurai and Ninja sword as well as Japanese longbow's and arrows as I think they are really, really cool and would be fun to make.


----------



## Samurai (Aug 8, 2009)

I have made many bows.  Most of them ae out of ed oak that can be found at Home Depot or Lowes.  Get a board 1x2x 6feet.  SLOWLY!!! shave off anything that does not look like a bow.   Work SLOW and test the bend through the entire process.  You should look to make about a 25 pound bow to start with.

I have pictures of Yumi (Kyudo) bows on our site.  Check out www.WoodlandArchery.com

I also have links to several great books to help you get started.
Thanks,
Jeremy Bays


----------

